# Today's holiday Oct. 12th.



## IKE (Oct 12, 2017)

Today is 'National Gumbo Day'.

I've never eaten gumbo but it certainly looks good.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Buckeye (Oct 12, 2017)

Uh, no thanks


----------



## terry123 (Oct 13, 2017)

Being raised in Louisiana we love gumbo  In fact last Christmas everybody wanted seafood gumbo for Christmas dinner instead of the traditional turkey and ham.  Served with white rice, cornbread and sweet tea, it was wonderful.  Every good southern cook knows the secret is in the roux and its time consuming but worth it.  No quick rouxs here.  Its more of a treat now as you can't make a small one as it grows and grows.  Years ago we had it more often and all kinds.  Now we prefer a good seafood gumbo.


----------

